# Invasion Of The Savage Hordes....



## PoliticalChic (Apr 18, 2017)

...otherwise known as 'Obama's Posse.'

1. "MS-13 gang members indicted in brutal deaths of high school students
...seven killings on Long Island spanning three years, including the deaths of several high school students last year..beaten with baseball bats and a machete.....bones bore marks of repeated stab wounds and beatings with a bat, a blunt force instrument," .

...MS-13 is one of the largest criminal organizations in the United States, according to federal authorities. An international criminal organization, it has more than 6,000 members in the United States, including a presence in at least 46 states and the District of Columbia, officials said."
MS-13 gang members indicted in brutal deaths of high school students - CNN.com

2." 'Kill, rape, control': The 20,000-strong MS-13 gang's legacy of murder, drugs and human trafficking is exposed after its tattoed thugs are put on trial for murders across America...."
MS-13's legacy of murder, rape, and control exposed | Daily Mail Online 


3. "*Obama Immigration Policies Left Legacy of Violent Street Gangs...
....Obama sucker-punched the American people with his several immigration Executive Orders and his open-door immigration policies. He deftly deluded the American people with his hipster charm as he sought to achieve his ulterior motive — a George Soros-backed globalization of America.

Obama fostered within the Border Patrol and Department of Homeland Security (DHS) law enforcement personnel an unhealthy disregard for immigration laws by dictating leniency to illegal entrants."
Obama Immigration Policies Left Legacy of Violent Street Gangs


4. "At the core of the violence in Chicago are gangs, including Mara Salvatrucha (MS-13) a monstrous operation from El Salvador, now active in multiple American cities."
Carnage in Obama’s Chicago


5. "In 2014, a wave of unaccompanied kids from Central America caught the U.S. government off-guard when they flooded into Texas in record numbers, triggering what President Obama called an “urgent humanitarian situation.”
Keyword: elsalvador


Sooo....Obama: simply stupid....or malevolent, with a hatred of America and Americans?*


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 18, 2017)

Suffolk County exec states Obama policies brought in MS-13


----------



## RodISHI (Apr 18, 2017)

What I do not understand is why the states do not adopt better policies to thwart these gangs in the prison systems too. Their motto, "blood in blood out" is similar to the jihadi principals used.


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 18, 2017)

MS 13 has been around for thirty years.
Obamas policies made the situation worse, but the rest is partisan bullshit.
BTW MS-13 originated in US under REAGAN. You know, Mr Amnesty?


----------



## Siete (Apr 18, 2017)

Trump was going to stop gang violence day one.

WTF  happened?

oh yeah, he didn't so blame it on Obama.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Apr 18, 2017)

Danged Amish conspirators!

The stats on illegal immigration are so much better after 3 months of Trumps common sense upholding our laws.

Imagine that; the President enforcing laws.

A breathe of fresh air for sure.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Apr 18, 2017)

Siete said:


> Trump was going to stop gang violence day one.


On day one he was starting to enforce our nations laws.

No one other than a brain damaged idiot like yourself would expect that to stop all gang violence on the first day, derp.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 18, 2017)

Siete said:


> Trump was going to stop gang violence day one.
> 
> WTF  happened?
> 
> oh yeah, he didn't so blame it on Obama.




Soooo....you imagine that Trump was President in 2013-2014, when Obama was bringing in these 'children'????

Gads, you're a dunce.


Oh...wait....you're the one who claimed that NYC was in Canada!

Case closed.


----------



## Siete (Apr 18, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > Trump was going to stop gang violence day one.
> ...




oh wait, you were the one bitching about living in the sticks and having shitty internet service ... so NYC is in the "sticks"

case closed indeed.


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 18, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > Trump was going to stop gang violence day one.
> ...


I would ignore my post too 
This is why I always laugh at you


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 18, 2017)

Siete said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Siete said:
> ...




"oh wait, you were the one bitching about living in the sticks and having shitty internet service ... so NYC is in the "sticks"

I never did any such thing.

You're lying because I just embarrassed you?

Don't worry you can't lose 'face' you never had.


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 18, 2017)

Obama started MS 13!
_No dummy, they started in the 80s._
OBAMA STARTED MS 13!


----------



## Richard-H (Apr 18, 2017)

There have been gangs and gangsters in America since at least the mid 1800s - and probably long before then.

Ever hear of the valentine's day massacre?

Of the Gunfight at the O.K. corral?

MS13 is just another chapter in a long history of gang violence in America.


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 18, 2017)

Richard-H said:


> There have been gangs and gangsters in America since at least the mid 1800s - and probably long before then.
> 
> Ever hear of the valentine's day massacre?
> 
> ...


Obama started them too!


----------



## Siete (Apr 18, 2017)

theres this little thing called protocol ...

Law Enforcement;

city
county
state


but naturally if you're a pos partisan hack you bypass that protocol and shift ALL blame directly to the POTUS ... if his name was Obama.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 18, 2017)

Richard-H said:


> There have been gangs and gangsters in America since at least the mid 1800s - and probably long before then.
> 
> Ever hear of the valentine's day massacre?
> 
> ...





Which of the ones you've mentioned did Obama invite in?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 18, 2017)

Siete said:


> theres this little thing called protocol ...
> 
> Law Enforcement;
> 
> ...




So.....you agree you made up that thing about sticks and the internet?

You always lie?

You must be a Liberal, huh?


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 18, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> > There have been gangs and gangsters in America since at least the mid 1800s - and probably long before then.
> ...


MS 13 has been around for 30 years! WHY are you such a hack? Deer geebus.
This level of hackery has to be a sin!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 18, 2017)

Siete said:


> theres this little thing called protocol ...
> 
> Law Enforcement;
> 
> ...




Who set the immigration policies that invited the savages in in '13 and '14?


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 18, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> You always lie?
> 
> You must be a Liberal, huh?


This thread is dishonest as hek!
So we can add hypocrite and dishonest to hack. Gonna end up being a nice list of character traits


----------



## Richard-H (Apr 18, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> > There have been gangs and gangsters in America since at least the mid 1800s - and probably long before then.
> ...



So your position is that gang violence only matters when you can, by some lunatic lack of logic, associate that gang violence with Obama?


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 18, 2017)

I bet if I was lying like the OP is she would pay attention to me


----------



## Siete (Apr 18, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> > There have been gangs and gangsters in America since at least the mid 1800s - and probably long before then.
> ...



The Cowboys @ The O.K. Corral

DDDDUUUURRRRRR


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 18, 2017)

Richard-H said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Richard-H said:
> ...




Which of the ones you've mentioned did Obama invite in?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 18, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> ...otherwise known as 'Obama's Posse.'
> 
> 1. "MS-13 gang members indicted in brutal deaths of high school students
> ...seven killings on Long Island spanning three years, including the deaths of several high school students last year..beaten with baseball bats and a machete.....bones bore marks of repeated stab wounds and beatings with a bat, a blunt force instrument," .
> ...



I vote malevolent and anti-American. His actions across the board were too calculated and coordinated to call him stupid.


----------



## Richard-H (Apr 18, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



None. Any other idiotic questions?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 18, 2017)

*"Trump blames Obama for allowing MS-13 gang to form in America*

*President Donald Trump on Tuesday criticized his predecessor for being “weak” on illegal immigration and blamed him, ......, for allowing the violent MS-13 gang to form in America.

“The weak illegal immigration policies of the Obama Admin. allowed bad MS 13 gangs to form in cities across U.S. We are removing them fast!” the president wrote on Twitter at about 5:40 a.m."
Trump blames Obama for allowing MS-13 gang to form in America




Trump's right again....just as he was about

a. being surveilled by Obama
b. illegals voting in the election



I'm getting tired of all this winning!!!!!

*


----------



## Mr Natural (Apr 18, 2017)

Trump, like yourself, blames Obama for everything.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 18, 2017)

Richard-H said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Richard-H said:
> ...





Excellent....I just wanted to catch you in that lie.

".... pointed to the immigration enforcement policies under the Obama administration for worsening the problem, since so many of the gang's members are here illegally."
Judge Pirro on Brutal MS-13 Murders: Obama Immigration Policies Made Threat Worse



Having served your purpose, you're dismissed.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 18, 2017)

Mr Clean said:


> Trump, like yourself, blames Obama for everything.




This may be above your paygrade...but who was President in 2013-2014 when hordes of 15-16 unaccompanied boys were invited into the country?

C'mon, guess.


----------



## Siete (Apr 18, 2017)

Obama invited us









SNARK ~


----------



## Tom Horn (Apr 18, 2017)

Barry figured the unaccompanied 14 and 15 year olds he let walk into the US the last two years would end up Rat voters...and if not, why was it his problem what else they did?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 18, 2017)

Tom Horn said:


> Barry figured the unaccompanied 14 and 15 year olds he let walk into the US the last two years would end up Rat voters...and if not, why was it his problem what else they did?





Notice how the apparatchiks in this thread never want to attribute responsibility for iniquities to those responsible......if they're Democrats?

What blatant dishonesty.

Must have learned that in government school.



And....they still blame Republicans for the mortgage meltdown when it was Democrat housing policy that caused it.


I don't have a lot of faith in them, or it, changing.


----------



## Tom Horn (Apr 18, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> > Barry figured the unaccompanied 14 and 15 year olds he let walk into the US the last two years would end up Rat voters...and if not, why was it his problem what else they did?
> ...



They like to think of themselves as "inclusive" by giving the southwest and Kali back to the Mehicans.  Kalifornia is firmly in the grasp of La Raza and Tejas is next. They almost had us in Arizona but Jan Brewer and Sheriff Joe put a stop to that.  Trump needs to deport every single one of them, "dreamers" included because all they are are anchor babies their parents had to stay here illegally.  I'll pay another 50 cents for a head of lettuce picked by a genuine American.


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 18, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> > Barry figured the unaccompanied 14 and 15 year olds he let walk into the US the last two years would end up Rat voters...and if not, why was it his problem what else they did?
> ...


OMFG you have GOT to be kidding me!


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Apr 18, 2017)

Richard-H said:


> There have been gangs and gangsters in America since at least the mid 1800s - and probably long before then.
> 
> Ever hear of the valentine's day massacre?
> 
> ...


But it is a chapter that need not have been written had our laws been enforced as they should have been.


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 18, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> > There have been gangs and gangsters in America since at least the mid 1800s - and probably long before then.
> ...


So you also ignore MS13 being over 30 years old?


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 18, 2017)

93% reduction in illegal border crossings since December
Win!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 18, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> > There have been gangs and gangsters in America since at least the mid 1800s - and probably long before then.
> ...



If that fence ever got built like the Dem Congress promised it would be after Reagan granted amnesty to 3 million.

What year was that? '88?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Apr 18, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> If that fence ever got built like the Dem Congress promised it would be after Reagan granted amnesty to 3 million.
> 
> What year was that? '88?


It was in 2005 according to Wikipedia, but I seem to recall some kind of horse trade in the 1980s that included a wall/fence for the amnesty.

Mexico–United States barrier - Wikipedia


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Apr 18, 2017)

Tom Horn said:


> Barry figured the unaccompanied 14 and 15 year olds he let walk into the US the last two years would end up Rat voters...and if not, why was it his problem what else they did?


obama made these Dreamers and put them in the high schools.  And so we ended up with several high schoolers dead by being beaten to death and hacked by machete.  Gee no idea how that happened.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 18, 2017)

Ushering into your country people who are having a good day if they are not murdered and do not starve to death lowers the bar to dangerous levels


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 18, 2017)

WEATHER53 said:


> Ushering into your country people who are having a good day if they are not murdered and do not starve to death lowers the bar to dangerous levels





The only time the Democrats are concerned with what their invitees do is on election day.


----------



## Siete (Apr 18, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> > Barry figured the unaccompanied 14 and 15 year olds he let walk into the US the last two years would end up Rat voters...and if not, why was it his problem what else they did?
> ...




yeah, those are high school dreamers ^^^^^^^^

BBBBBAAAAWWWWWAAAAAHAHAHAAHAAHAHAHA


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 18, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> MS 13 has been around for thirty years.
> Obamas policies made the situation worse, but the rest is partisan bullshit.
> BTW MS-13 originated in US under REAGAN. You know, Mr Amnesty?




Reagan was promised border control if he granted that amnesty.....and the democrats lied to him again...never, ever trust democrats....they are the party of violence, racism, and crime.


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 18, 2017)

2aguy said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > MS 13 has been around for thirty years.
> ...



Im just glad someone acknowledges the truth! Thank you!


----------



## Richard-H (Apr 18, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



The only thing dismissive on this thread is your silly arguments.

An immigration policy is not an 'invitation'.


----------



## Richard-H (Apr 18, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> > There have been gangs and gangsters in America since at least the mid 1800s - and probably long before then.
> ...



Nor would any other gang violence.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 18, 2017)

Richard-H said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Richard-H said:
> ...





Hmmmm.....sounds like I've beaten an admission out of you that your enamored-one was the President when the savages of MS-13 were invited....er, accepted.....into this nation.

So.....it was the snake, Obama's policy to ......accept.....unaccompanied teenagers in great numbers into the nation?


Speak up!!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 18, 2017)

Richard-H said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Richard-H said:
> ...




You're not doing a very good job of shielding the snake with your attempted obfuscation.

"Obama's Open Border Policies Result in An MS-13 Gang Member Raping a 2-yr-old"


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 18, 2017)

1. "Everyone knows that *Obama isn't enforcing immigration laws. *In particular, foreigners in South American countries are quite attuned to which way the immigration wind blows. They know that the US isn't deporting illegal alien children, so their rational response is to*send even more. Central American newspapers are reporting that kids sent to America will be fed and cared for.*... 60,000 children will be sent up - or sent for - to sneak into the United States in 2014, and the number is expected to more than double to 130,000 in 2015. That's a quarter of a million of unattended minor illegal aliens in that two-year period alone." 
Obama Offers Mini-Amnesty To 200 000 Kids By 2016 The Daily Caller


a. "....Eric Holder Jr. announced that the Obama administration would pay for 100 lawyers to help these underage illegal aliens remain in the United States."
EDITORIAL Children s surge of illegals overwhelms southwest border - Washington Times





Now.....did anyone war the snake, Obama, about the danger of MS-13 in the mix????

You betcha!

2. '"Obama administration's own estimation, *230,000 unaccompanied alien minors are expected* to cross through the Rio Grande Sector by the end of next year."...

Brewer condemned the Obama administration in a letter last week for not informing Arizona officials before *dumping illegal immigrants in the state and asked the Obama administration to end the "dangerous" policy...'*
Jan Brewer MS-13 Gang Members Could Be Crossing Border with Children - Breitbart





*Dangerous policy???*


----------



## Richard-H (Apr 18, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



By your logic, every president is responsible for every criminal immigrant that has ever entered this country during his tenure. So, yes, Obama is as guilty as every other President in history.

Or do you dispute the fact that there have been criminals that have entered this country during every administration of every President?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 18, 2017)

Richard-H said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Richard-H said:
> ...






Richard-H said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Richard-H said:
> ...





Did you miss this?

 '"Obama administration's own estimation, *230,000 unaccompanied alien minors are expected* to cross through the Rio Grande Sector by the end of next year."...

Brewer condemned the Obama administration in a letter last week for not informing Arizona officials before *dumping illegal immigrants in the state and asked the Obama administration to end the "dangerous" policy...'*
Jan Brewer MS-13 Gang Members Could Be Crossing Border with Children - Breitbart



Soooo....how difficult is it for you to get Obama's shoe polish off your tongue?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 18, 2017)

Richard-H said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Richard-H said:
> ...





Oh.....and, yes.....he invited them in.


This is from 2014:
"A recently discovered government request for “escort services for unaccompanied alien children” dating back to January is raising questions about whether the government was planning for a surge of illegal immigrants this year as amnesty talks heated up in the United States.

The request specifically says it was preparing for 65,000 undocumented children.

The U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement confirmed the request to TheBlaze, which is for transportation companies to escort children from the U.S.-Mexico border to relocation facilities throughout the United States. The conservative website Weasel Zippers was among the first to notice it."
Gov’t Confirms Authenticity of Contract Request for ‘Escort Services for Unaccompanied Alien Children’ at the Border


Soooo.....turns out Obama was truly scum.....don't you agree?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Apr 18, 2017)

Richard-H said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > But it is a chapter that need not have been written had our laws been enforced as they should have been.
> ...


Not true.  Native American gangs are not subject to removal to another country or being imprisoned for violating our immigration laws. Many gang members are repeatedly caught then released, or once were, and the American people are sick to death of having to live with their crimes and depraved behavior.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 18, 2017)

Posts #53 and #54 seem to have spanked our pal Richie into silence.


Excellent.

I have the impression that fewer and fewer are rushing to shield the snake, Obama.

Academics are also losing the steam of supporting the insupportable...
"Historians of the Middle East will wrangle over Obama's legacy in that region for years to come and if Gelvin's analysis is any indication, the tendency to downplay the former president's failures will persist. *As information become available and events unfold that contradict the official narrative, they may find apologetics increasingly difficult."*
UCLA Professor Buries Obama’s Middle East Policy Failures


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 19, 2017)

Barack Obama....the 'gift' who keeps on giving...MS-13


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Apr 19, 2017)

Isn't the main reason why they are here  is to supply cheap labor, and thus profits to the Capitalists?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 19, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Isn't the main reason why they are here  is to supply cheap labor, and thus profits to the Capitalists?




A comment about 'savage hordes,' specifically homicidal psychopaths, MS-13....and his one says
"Isn't the main reason why they are here  is to supply cheap labor, and thus profits to the Capitalists?"


Are you a MORON???

Oh....wait...I think we've determined that previously.







"If you’re an MS-13 member and you engage in an act of disloyalty to MS-13, like trying to keep somebody from getting shot, you die next and you die more violently than you can imagine.  This is not rocket science for gang expert witnesses.  Anybody who knows anything about MS-13 know that. "
LAPD’s Gift to MS-13 Defense






Oh....and in case any miss the real reason illegal aliens of every type are welcomed by Obama specifically and Democrats more widely.....here's the reason for their welcome:

VOTES.



Obama let the cat out of the bag when he told illegal aliens to vote, and there'd be no repercussions...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Apr 19, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't the main reason why they are here  is to supply cheap labor, and thus profits to the Capitalists?
> ...



How many illegal immigrants are hired by Capitalists, as opposed to how many illegal immigrants are hired by Government?

Capitalism is a massive problem, a system which cares not about national security, or national livelihood, but only about maximizing profits extracted for greed.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 19, 2017)

MS-13 savages have been able to restock their ranks and refuel their war against society due to the aid Barack Obama provided in inviting thousands of unaccompanied illegal alien teens into the country.


"As a result, American communities have had to* absorb about 240,000 new illegal immigrants *from Central America since 2012, straining budgets and overwhelming school systems and welfare agencies. Even worse, the administration's "see no evil" approach to this problem resulted in shockingly negligent policies on the placement of unaccompanied minors and delivered an unknown number of kids into the hands of traffickers, abusers, and other criminals. *Violent transnational gangs such as MS-13 have taken full advantage of the Obama administration's welcome* mat to swell their ranks here, contributing to a noticeable spike in gang violence in certain localities — with tragic results."
Another Surge of Illegal Immigrants along the Southwest Border



Must be lots of folks scrubbing 'Obama/Biden' stickers off their cars.


----------



## Richard-H (Apr 19, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Posts #53 and #54 seem to have spanked our pal Richie into silence.
> 
> 
> Excellent.
> ...



No, you moron. 5:00 is my knock off time.

The fact that the Obama administration prepared for and dealt responsibly with the mass amount of children immigrating shows nothing but human decency.

Posting opinions from Breitbart doesn't support any of your arguments. Anyone with a brain discounts just about everything from Breitbart - Breitbart is obviously politically biased.

The fact still remains that no President is responsible for the crimes of immigrants that enter the U.S., anymore than they are responsible for the crimes committed by U.S. citizens.

What's more is that setting U.S. policy which affects hundreds of thousands of law abiding people each year because of the crimes of a tiny number of people is idiotic.

Next you'll be blaming President Lincoln for the recent shootings in Fresno.

The U.S. needs a comprehensive immigration policy, not knee jerk condemnation of all immigrants because of the acts of a few. We also need increased law enforcement, not only to reduce crimes committed by immigrants, but to reduce all crimes by anyone.

Of course increase law enforcement would require higher taxes, so I doubt that you wingnuts would agree to that. It's cheaper to bitch about immigrants than it is to do what it takes to fix the problem.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 19, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...





SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...





"Capitalism is a massive problem blah blah blah..."

Actually, stupidity is the massive problem....and I see you're the poster child for same.


----------



## Richard-H (Apr 19, 2017)

According to the OP's logic (or lack of), Teddy Roosevelt was largely responsible for the Mafia in the U.S., since millions of Italians migrated to the U.S. during his administration.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 19, 2017)

Richard-H said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Posts #53 and #54 seem to have spanked our pal Richie into silence.
> ...




"The fact that the Obama administration prepared for and dealt responsibly with the mass amount of children immigrating shows nothing but human decency."



They didn't 'prepare for the hordes,' you fool.....they called for them.

Just as Obama called for illegal aliens to come and vote in the election.


It has always been Democrat policy to attract any who would vote Democrat:
*"Judicial Watch Uncovers USDA Records Sponsoring U.S. Food Stamp Program for Illegal Aliens*
(Washington, DC) – Judicial Watch today released documents detailing how the U.S. Department of Agriculture (USDA) is working with the Mexican government to promote participation by illegal aliens in the U.S. food stamp program.

The promotion of the food stamp program, now known as “SNAP” (Supplemental Nutrition Assistance Program), includes a Spanish-language flyer provided to the Mexican Embassy by the USDA with a statement advising Mexicans in the U.S. that they do not need to declare their immigration status in order to receive financial assistance.  Emphasized in bold and underlined, the statement reads, *“You need not divulge information regarding your immigration status in seeking this benefit for your children.”*
Judicial Watch Uncovers USDA Records Sponsoring U.S. Food Stamp Program for Illegal Aliens - Judicial Watch


Kinda proves you to be a lying sack of offal, huh?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 19, 2017)

Richard-H said:


> According to the OP's logic (or lack of), Teddy Roosevelt was largely responsible for the Mafia in the U.S., since millions of Italians migrated to the U.S. during his administration.




Really, you buffoon...???

Did the nation give out flyers in Italy promising housing and food if the Mafia snuck across our borders???


----------



## esthermoon (Apr 19, 2017)

I didn't know anything about MS 13 before reading this thread, then I found out something on the web and it seems this people are worse than ISIS (or at least they're as cruel as ISIS terrorists are). 
The law should be very very harsh against this gang


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 19, 2017)

Clearly, you voted for and still support the most destructive anti-American President in our history.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 19, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> I didn't know anything about MS 13 before reading this thread, then I found out something on the web and it seems this people are worse than ISIS (or at least they're as cruel as ISIS terrorists are).
> The law should be very very harsh against this gang




Exactly!

"... the MS-13 criminal gang that has wreaked havoc on inner cities across the country poses “a far greater threat” to Americans than the Islamic State terrorist group."
Tucker Carlson warns: MS-13 gang ‘a far greater threat to your life than ISIS’


And Obama policies facilitated their growth in the US.


----------



## Richard-H (Apr 19, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Nice attempt at side stepping...

All you've shown is that the U.S. government policy is concerned with the humane treatment of people  - no matter where they come from.

You still haven't shown why Obama is somehow responsible for crimes committed by immigrants, but other Presidents are not responsible for the crimes committed by anyone during their tenure.

Was Nixon responsible for the Mason murders?

Answer that or go crawl back under your rock!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Apr 19, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Agree, or disagree?
Is it beneficial for America to have it's Capitalists exporting jobs to China, and importing illegals from Mexico, when both parties can be quite belligerent to America?


----------



## esthermoon (Apr 19, 2017)

Richard-H said:


> According to the OP's logic (or lack of), Teddy Roosevelt was largely responsible for the Mafia in the U.S., since millions of Italians migrated to the U.S. during his administration.


I guess many of those Italians were just poor and that was the only reason they migrated to USA. 
I think only few of them were mafiosos


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Apr 19, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> > According to the OP's logic (or lack of), Teddy Roosevelt was largely responsible for the Mafia in the U.S., since millions of Italians migrated to the U.S. during his administration.
> ...



Italian Americans today seem to have very low crime rates as a collective, just look at the  very low crime rates of suburban New York which has loads of Italians.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 19, 2017)

Richard-H said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Richard-H said:
> ...




No, what I proved is

1. The Obamunists encouraged illegal aliens sneaking across the border by promises of food and lodging

2. The Obamunists particularly encouraged the cannon fodder for MS-13, unaccompanied young teens....hundreds of thousands of 'em

3. The Obamunists gave out flyers in Mexico telling illegals to come get food stamps

4. Democrats/Liberals have their own power as a higher priority than the lives of Americans and the benefits of this nation.

5. And, a bonus...I proved that you're a lying nit-wit, shucking and jiving to try to hide the iniquity (better look that up, dope) of your masters.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Apr 19, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Both sides are bad, Reagan gave amnesty to over 1 million illegal Mexicans, ,and the biggest amount of illegal immigrants actually came in under W Bush's watch, and even W Bush made it harder to deport illegal immigrant children.

Obama Admin. Blames Bush-Era Law for Failure to Deport Illegals


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 19, 2017)

Putting their interests before those of America and Americans  is nothing new for Democrats.....



Democrats knew what they were doing when *they passed the 1965 immigration law that altered the flow from European immigrants to the flood from third world nations.*

" Prior to 1965, the demographics of immigration stood as mostly Europeans; 68 percent of legal immigrants in the 1950s came from Europe and Canada.

The proponents of *the [Democrat] Hart–Celler Act* argued that it would not significantly influence United States culture. *[Democrat] President Johnson* called the bill "not a revolutionary bill. It does not affect the lives of millions."[16] [Democrat] Secretary of StateDean Rusk and other politicians, including [Democrat] Senator Ted Kennedy, asserted that the bill would not affect US demographic mix.[17] However, the ethnic composition of immigrants changed following the passage of the law.[18][19] Specifically, *the [Democrat] Hart–Celler Act allowed increased numbers of people to migrate to the United States from Asia, Africa, the Middle East, *and Southern and Eastern Europe." Immigration and Nationality Act of 1965 - Wikipedia



Democrats certainly must hate American culture, huh?



" Despite [Democrat] Robert Kennedy's promise that, "Immigration from any single country would be limited to 10 percent of the total," Mexico sent 20 percent of last year's immigrants. *Hispanics have made up nearly half of all immigrants since 1968.*

*[Democrat] Ted Kennedy also claimed the 1965 amendments "will not cause American workers to lose their jobs." *Teddy cannot have it both ways: either the immigrant will remain unemployed and become a public charge, or he will take a job that otherwise could have gone to a native American. ....immigrant participation lowers wages. 



... *the [Democrat] 1965 Immigration Reform Act has remade society into the image its critics most feared.* Immigration levels topping a million a year will increase U.S. population to 400 million within 50 years. Meanwhile, exponents of *multiculturalism insist new arrivals make no effort to assimilate*; to do so would be "genocidal," a notion that makes a mockery of real genocides. Instead, long-forgotten grudges are nursed against the white populace. 

All the while, indigenous paychecks drop through lower wages and higher taxes collected to provide social services for immigrants. And this only takes into account legal immigration. " FrontPage Magazine - The 1965 Immigration Act: Anatomy of a Disaster





Former Malaysian prime minister Mahathir Bin Mohamad said in a speech in 1997: "We do have the ultimate weapon. People are more mobile now. They can go anywhere. . . . If we are not allowed a good life in our countries, if we are going to be global citizens, then we should migrate North. We should migrate North in our millions, *legally or illegally. Masses of Asians and Africans should inundate Europe and America."*
Half a Century of Barely Controlled Immigration

How would he vote, Democrat or Republican?


----------



## Richard-H (Apr 19, 2017)

Just to Straighten you brainless fucks out once and for all:

In the U.S. we DO NOT allow guilt by association. Each individual is responsible only for their own actions. They are not responsible for the actions of other people even if they are in the same organization.

MS13 members are not responsible for the crimes committed by other MS13 members, anymore than Country Club members are responsible for the crimes of the other members of their country club.

And there is no way that the millions of illegal immigrants should be held responsible for the crimes of a few, much less a President be responsible.

Under Stalin and Hitler, people were found guilty by association. If any crime was committed by any member of any organization (such as the Free Masons), all members of that organization would be arrested and charged.

By the logic that the OP promotes, her repeatedly posting fascist arguments would by association make her responsible for all crimes ever committed by fascists. She would be guilty of crimes against humanity, not just crimes against sensibility.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Apr 19, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Putting their interests before those of America and Americans  is nothing new for Democrats.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The 1965 Immigration Act was particularly troubling as an anti-American piece of garbage.


----------



## Richard-H (Apr 19, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> > According to the OP's logic (or lack of), Teddy Roosevelt was largely responsible for the Mafia in the U.S., since millions of Italians migrated to the U.S. during his administration.
> ...




The same holds true of Mexican immigrants.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 19, 2017)

Richard-H said:


> Just to Straighten you brainless fucks out once and for all:
> 
> In the U.S. we DO NOT allow guilt by association. Each individual is responsible only for their own actions. They are not responsible for the actions of other people even if they are in the same organization.
> 
> ...





As soon as I get you half-heads to resort to vulgarity I know I've hit a nerve.


----------



## esthermoon (Apr 19, 2017)

Richard-H said:


> Just to Straighten you brainless fucks out once and for all:
> 
> In the U.S. we DO NOT allow guilt by association. Each individual is responsible only for their own actions. They are not responsible for the actions of other people even if they are in the same organization.
> 
> ...


I've found out this on Wikipedia

Racketeer Influenced and Corrupt Organizations Act - Wikipedia

If I'm not mistaken this act provides for some kind of "criminal association" responsability...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Apr 19, 2017)

Richard-H said:


> Under Stalin and Hitler, people were found guilty by association. If any crime was committed by any member of any organization (such as the Free Masons), all members of that organization would be arrested and charged.
> .



While I certainly don't support murder of anyone.

I can see why certain demographics should be deported.

I think it's fabulous that Soviet Poland following WW2, separated Poles from Germans, and Ukrainians, through mass deportations.

If not for that, there would probably still be wars fought between Poles vs Germans, and Ukrainians over land.

This was particularly true in WW2, when in many cases Ukrainians, and Germans killed their Polish neighbors.

Liberalism. and Individualism are particularly weak,  they don't plan correctly.


----------



## Richard-H (Apr 19, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> > Just to Straighten you brainless fucks out once and for all:
> ...



No it does not. The RICO act holds:

"the _leaders_ of a syndicate to be tried for the crimes which they _ordered_ others to do or assisted them in doing"

It does not allow prosecution merely for being a member of an organization.


----------



## Richard-H (Apr 19, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> > Just to Straighten you brainless fucks out once and for all:
> ...



Yes, your promoting nonsense does piss me off. Especially now that we've a President that was elected based on the very same type of nonsense that you promote.


----------



## Richard-H (Apr 19, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> > Under Stalin and Hitler, people were found guilty by association. If any crime was committed by any member of any organization (such as the Free Masons), all members of that organization would be arrested and charged.
> ...



I guess "E Pluribus Unum" - out of many, one (the motto of the US), is not an idea you ascribe to.

Seems your in the wrong country.


----------



## Richard-H (Apr 19, 2017)

I'm outta here for today.

I wouldn't want the OP to make any assumptions if I do not reply further.

(She does have a tendency to make false assumptions)


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 19, 2017)

Richard-H said:


> I'm outta here for today.
> 
> I wouldn't want the OP to make any assumptions if I do not reply further.
> 
> (She does have a tendency to make false assumptions)





Not at all!

You've served your purpose: the human piñata!


Have a good day!


----------



## Richard-H (Apr 19, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> > I'm outta here for today.
> ...



Enough of this inane discussion.

Read my signature, then strut around as much as makes you happy.


----------



## Correll (Apr 19, 2017)

We need to focus on deporting EVERYONE with any connection to these gangs.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 19, 2017)

Richard-H said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Richard-H said:
> ...





I never argue....I simply prove my point.

As I did throughout this thread.


Let's review:

 I proved....

1. The Obamunists encouraged illegal aliens sneaking across the border by promises of food and lodging

2. The Obamunists particularly encouraged the cannon fodder for MS-13, unaccompanied young teens....hundreds of thousands of 'em

3. The Obamunists gave out flyers in Mexico telling illegals to come get food stamps

4. Democrats/Liberals have their own power as a higher priority than the lives of Americans and the benefits of this nation.

5. And, a bonus...I proved that you're a lying nit-wit, shucking and jiving to try to hide the iniquity (better look that up, dope) of your masters.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 19, 2017)

Correll said:


> We need to focus on deporting EVERYONE with any connection to these gangs.




Soooo.....does that include the fool who invited their recruits, Barack Hussein Obama?

Can I get my hopes up?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Apr 19, 2017)

Richard-H said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Richard-H said:
> ...



Individualism is inherently inferior, it cares not about the collective, or greater good, and tells us to judge hostile invaders as individuals.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 20, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...




When the subject becomes 'inferiority,' I certainly accept your ...'expertise'....in that venue.


Looking to the future.... If I ever needed a brain transplant I’d want yours….’cause I’d want one that had never been used.


----------



## Otium (Apr 20, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> MS 13 has been around for thirty years.
> Obamas policies made the situation worse, but the rest is partisan bullshit.
> BTW MS-13 originated in US under REAGAN. You know, Mr Amnesty?





How many MS-13 members existed in the use by 1988? 


What did the filthy Democrats promise Reagan he'd get in exchange for the Amnesty?


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 20, 2017)

Otium said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > MS 13 has been around for thirty years.
> ...


doesn't matter. The whole premise is based on bullshit. Obama didn't start ms-13. They are over 30 years old.
Also, who cares what they told him he would get? He did all kinds of incentive for illegals.


----------



## Otium (Apr 20, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Otium said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...





His OPEN BORDER policy allowed more MS13 recruits to enter here in the last 8 years than the prior 40 added up.


----------



## Otium (Apr 20, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> doesn't matter.




You took a cheap shot at Reagan--based on nonsense-- and I sought to put your nose it it and spank your snout with a rolled up newspaper. 


SO , spare the cheap ignorant shots and I'l spare you the potty training.


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 20, 2017)

Otium said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > doesn't matter.
> ...


Based on nonsense? Its FACT FFS


----------



## Otium (Apr 20, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Otium said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...





NONSENSE.


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 20, 2017)

Otium said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Otium said:
> ...


LOL ok.


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 20, 2017)

I see PoliticalChic is still hiding behind everyone else


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Apr 20, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Richard-H said:
> ...



East Asians score very high IQ scores, and are very collectivist.

Individualists have no solutions except do nothing, they don't think the collective matters, they don't support helping the collective greater good, but do support judging hostile invaders as individuals.

What's there to get?

Individualism belongs in the garbage bin.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...




Fascists, communists, Socialists, Progressives, Liberals and Nazis....you...and all collectivists, view human life as expendable at the whim of the government.

"We must rid ourselves once and for all of the Quaker-Papist babble about the sanctity of human life." Leon Trotsky


Hence, you and your ilk are disgusting psychotic threats to humanity.


Now...back under your rock.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Apr 21, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Without government there would be masses dying from poverty, lack of healthcare, who would stop illegal immigrants, or stop jobs from being outsourced, who would stop the criminals, who would stop the Islamic refugees, or Islamic terrorists, etc.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Apr 21, 2017)

Individualism peaks in the Anglosphere, nothing hyper-genocidal about that, they just killed people on multiple continents in the British Empire, and now in the American Empire they do much of the same.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Apr 21, 2017)

Extreme individualism has the same answer for everything.

- Islamic terrorists coming in, Individualist answer DO NOTHING.

- Illegal immigrants gauging the system, Individualist answer DO NOTHING.

- People dying from lack of healthcare, Individualist answer DO NOTHING.

-  Jobs being outsourced in mass, Individualist answer DO NOTHING.

- Kids dying from drugs, Individualist answer DO NOTHING.

- Gangs causing problems, Individualist answer DO NOTHING.

-  Potential babies dying from abortion, Individualist answer DO NOTHING.

- Stupid people, and criminals overtaking society by higher birth rates, Individualist answer DO NOTHING..

- Poverty killing people, Individualist answer DO NOTHING.

- Environmental destruction, and pollution, Individualist answer DO NOTHING.

-  Hollywood, and media promoting Liberalism, Individualist answer DO NOTHING.

- Criminals killing, Individualist answer DO NOTHING.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 22, 2017)

America is still suffering under the residue of Barack Obama and Democrat anti-border policies.




"....seven of the 13 indicted for the murder of children, came here via the [Obama] unaccompanied children program..."



How did MS-13 recruits get from the border to NY's Long Island?

*"Gov’t Confirms Authenticity of Contract Request for ‘Escort Services for Unaccompanied Alien Children’ at the Border*
*The U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement confirmed the request to TheBlaze, which is for transportation companies to escort children from the U.S.-Mexico border to relocation facilities throughout the United States."
Gov’t Confirms Authenticity of Contract Request for ‘Escort Services for Unaccompanied Alien Children’ at the Border



Turns out, a vote for 'Democrat' is a vote for 'MS-13.'*


----------



## I amso IR (Apr 22, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> I didn't know anything about MS 13 before reading this thread, then I found out something on the web and it seems this people are worse than ISIS (or at least they're as cruel as ISIS terrorists are).
> The law should be very very harsh against this gang



Hi Ester  I recall when you came to USMB and introduced yourself to us. I remember reading and thinking "is she or is she not"?, with reference to aw shit! here we go again another Communist from Viet Nam, North! I have been  following your posts and adding not a lot of input, simply reading what you say and thinking of what you have written. I have grown to trust my instinct concerning yourself and how you debate your ideas. Thank you for proving me wrong and making me understand we are still able to be genuine with out regard to origin. Having said that, my advice to you would be to stay away from this post because it can do nothing to help you understand the Political Chick and those she debates. She herself is quite able to defend her ground and generally does that very well as you can see Richard-H grasping for straws to defend himself. Right now he has reached all the way back to President Teddy Roosevelt. So much for trying to stay current. And should you feel I am out of line, I apologize. I am staying clear of this one! Other than advising you to do the same.


----------



## I amso IR (Apr 22, 2017)

Go on, with your "bad old self", PoliticalChic. You got em where you want em.


----------



## esthermoon (Apr 24, 2017)

I amso IR said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't know anything about MS 13 before reading this thread, then I found out something on the web and it seems this people are worse than ISIS (or at least they're as cruel as ISIS terrorists are).
> ...


Hi I amso IR 
how are you? Thanks for your message (and your advice too) and sorry if I didn't reply before


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 28, 2017)

Let's remember that Barack Obama is primarily responsible for the uptick in slaughter and violence caused by the savage horde, MS-13.

He openly encouraged the 'unaccompanied teens' to assault our porous border, the border that he demanded be left so, and ordered buses to send these soon to be MS-13 recruits throughout the country.

And once again, it is left to the adults to clean up the mess caused by Liberals...

*"On Long Island, Sessions Vows to Eradicate MS-13 Gang*
*....Sessions, on Friday came to this Long Island area besieged by the transnational gang known as MS-13, and in a 20-minute speech to local police commissioners and sheriffs vowed to eradicate the gang by, above all, cracking down on illegal immigration."
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/28/nyregion/jeff-sessions-ms-13-gang-long-island.html?_r=0*


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 8, 2017)

*Liberal have been responsible for hugely damaging policies, policies that hurt the economy, hurt the world, and hurt individual Americans.

Of course, owning the media has allowed the damage and responsibility to be swept under the rug.

But  let's remember who invited in as many  as 100,000 fresh recruits for MS-13.
It was the snake, Barack Hussein Obama.*



*"MS-13: Experts see a new and more deadly profile emerge*
*.....eruption of gang violence on Long Island — highlighted by the discovery of the mutilated bodies of four young men in a public park — fits what experts and sources say is a new and more deadly profile of MS-13.

At the heart of that profile are newcomers from Central America eager to make their mark within an immigrant gang already known for its code of brutality and its weapon of choice, the machete, the sources say.
*
They represent a very small but dangerous cohort among the thousands of young people under 18 who, according to federal statistics, have illegally entered the United States unaccompanied by adults since 2015."
MS-13 on Long Island: A new and more deadly profile


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 24, 2017)

Documents released today include Obama invitees admitting to being MS-13 gang members....


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 24, 2017)

*"Obama admin knew gang members were part of illegal immigrant surge: Whistleblower*
*CBP apprehended them, knew they were MS-13 gang members, and they processed and disbursed them into our communities,” Mr. Johnson, Wisconsin Republican, said.

The gang members were part of the surge of UAC, or “unaccompanied alien children,” as the government labels them, who overwhelmed the Obama administration in 2014, leaving Homeland Security struggling to staunch the flow from Central America.

...the image of UAC as little children is misleading. Out of nearly 200,000 UAC apprehended between from 2012 to 2016, 68 percent were ages 15, 16 or 17 — meaning older teens. The majority were also male, ...."
Whistleblower: DHS knew MS-13 gang members were part of illegal immigrant surge



Yet again, Democrats turn out to be no friend to Americans.


*


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 23, 2017)

*"Police: MS-13 Members Maimed, Decapitated Man in Maryland Park*
*...the gang members choked him, stabbed him more than 100 times, decapitated him and dismembered him, the informant said. They ripped his heart from his chest and threw it into the grave they dug for him."
Police: MS-13 Members Decapitated Man in Maryland Park


*
*Remember** whose policies invited these lovely children into the country?*


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 23, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> *"Police: MS-13 Members Maimed, Decapitated Man in Maryland Park*
> *...the gang members choked him, stabbed him more than 100 times, decapitated him and dismembered him, the informant said. They ripped his heart from his chest and threw it into the grave they dug for him."
> Police: MS-13 Members Decapitated Man in Maryland Park
> 
> ...




Hey.....that guy is just a dreamer fulfilling his dreams.......I bet he looks like obama's son too.....


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 23, 2017)

2aguy said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > *"Police: MS-13 Members Maimed, Decapitated Man in Maryland Park*
> ...





Did you hear that George Zimmerman changed his name to Ben Ghazi, so he'd never have to hear Obama mention it again?


----------



## Correll (Nov 23, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> *"Police: MS-13 Members Maimed, Decapitated Man in Maryland Park*
> *...the gang members choked him, stabbed him more than 100 times, decapitated him and dismembered him, the informant said. They ripped his heart from his chest and threw it into the grave they dug for him."
> Police: MS-13 Members Decapitated Man in Maryland Park
> 
> ...




Just doing the jobs that Americans are too lazy to do.

And just think about how culturally richer than man is for his experience with a Central American gang. 


Decapitation and dismemberment, those are, or were so rare in Traditional America, but now, thanks to immigration, we have such diversity!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 27, 2018)

Just heard on the news that MS-13 is now active in 22 states.

Know what the Democrats call that?

'A good start,'


----------



## Correll (Feb 27, 2018)

PoliticalChic said:


> Just heard on the news that MS-13 is now active in 22 states.
> 
> Know what the Democrats call that?
> 
> 'A good start,'





Deport them all, and all their associates.


----------

